# Here is one group



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is one group donated by one of the many friends here on the forum yep did all fifteen of them today. There is the group of 15. The one pen is juniper the other is mesquite.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Keep on trucking Glenmore, those look fantastic! If i were to try 15 pens in one day, both me and the lathe would fall out on the floor


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well done mate, getting there.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go Glenmore! You are getting good at this pen turning stuff.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey George,

He's getting better than good, he's getting GREAT!!!!!

Atta boy Glenmore....go for it...awesome job.

Ed......


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

What can I say Glenmore????????????????????


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Great work Glenmore. I'm certain our troops will treasure the thoughts and effort. Thanks for sharing. -Derek


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I have to say a additional thanks to Bob for the heartfelt donation of the kits that are in that photo. He also thrown in some pen blanks to boot.  Well today I got the count from the finished pens up to 65 over half way there. I'm on a roll 15 yesterday for a total of 47 today I did 18. Had 3 that I have to redo because of cracked blanks so it would have been 21. But as long as I am into it and able I'll keep cracking. Tomorrow I might get a pic of me teaching Dingle Berry how to turn a pen. A QUICK QUACK for Mike.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Up date got 87 done today. Now go to glue up some more blanks I'm really going at it got another 25 done today plus 2 sketch pencils.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Looking good Glenmore. As I said you are a turning machine.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Go, Glenmore, Go.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well guys 15 more to go got up to 105 done. Sorry miss counted the last count had only 82 done. Now 15 more should be a piece of cake. But I'm tired was out in my shop from PM to PM so I was busy. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well Mate we will have to call you the King of Pens now .
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Glenmore, I have to admire and respect your spunk and your talent.  

You are a man on a mission, and a caring mission at that.

All I can say is great, beautiful, talented, and an all around great person.

Have a beautiful day!
John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Pete and John. Yep 15 more to go and they are finished. Really enjoyed this project it will be a total of 220 pens in the last 4 months. That is why I think I can't sleep slim line pens are attacking me in my sleep.  That is why I got 20 sets of euro pens next to do for stocking up for the craft shows I hope to make there for 2 of them last year was supposed to go but with the darn health issues. Bad news is I might be hospital bound once again legs are both draining fluid and feet are starting to hurt hope it don't come to that. Well thanks to everyone who donated and had the confidence to trust me.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Good job Glenmore. You can at least see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Great work Glenmore, keep popping them out. Bernie put it best when he said your a pen turning machine. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now your mission is completed Glenmore perhaps you will start to get some sleep, whilst I enjoy talking to you at 4AM (your time) you really should be tucked up in bed and fast asleep.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mission accomplished they are all done. Going this week to the troops.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Great job, Glenmore. Our troops will be forever grateful

Neal


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thank you glenmore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job Glenmore. The troops will be forever grateful. Good talking with you.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bernie. It was great to talk to you also. So now get your skype going.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

The pens are getting shipped out tomorrow afternoon. Boy this makes me feel a whole lot better. Thanks guys you know who you are couldn't have done it without your help.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great effort, Glenmore.

Now I know why you are on the phone at 4am....

Time for a break and re-org...

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OK Glenmore,you've done a wonderful job, now it really is time to relax and get some proper sleep otherwise you won't have the strength to talk to me on Skype.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Really Harry??????????????*



harrysin said:


> OK Glenmore,you've done a wonderful job, now it really is time to relax and get some proper sleep otherwise you won't have the strength to talk to me on Skype.


Anyone who has been on Skype with Harry knows who does all the talking, it isn't Glenmore!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry Harry but, "Facts are facts, Ace."


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

To shay Dave  Harry went to bed 7AM got up at 11AM was good enough for me today.


----------

